# J�vea Weather



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

*Jávea Weather*

Good morning all!

We will be in the Javea area for a week from the 13th February house hunting. The Accu weather forecast for that week is rain, showers and wind - just like Blighty! Does anyone think the weather forecast will be true to form around this area?:noidea:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gazeebo said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> We will be in the Javea area for a week from the 13th February house hunting. The Accu weather forecast for that week is rain, showers and wind - just like Blighty! Does anyone think the weather forecast will be true to form around this area?:noidea:


that's a bit far ahead for a decent forecast, especially for Jávea where we have a micro-climate

the best for here is our local guy - I've even known him to predict rainfall & wind changes almost to the minute! 

Meteoxabia


that said - that's the weather we have atm - & even snow......


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> that's a bit far ahead for a decent forecast, especially for Jávea where we have a micro-climate
> 
> the best for here is our local guy - I've even known him to predict rainfall & wind changes almost to the minute!
> 
> ...


I guess you guys needed a bit of rain anyway?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Gazebo, winter is the best time to house hunt they haven't had the chance to paint over the damp etc. everything looks fantastic in May so if you like something now you will love it later.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> I guess you guys needed a bit of rain anyway?


we didn't get enough to make a difference yesterday - & today it's just cold & dry

we REALLY need some REAL rain!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Gazeebo said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> We will be in the Javea area for a week from the 13th February house hunting. The Accu weather forecast for that week is rain, showers and wind - just like Blighty! Does anyone think the weather forecast will be true to form around this area?:noidea:



The present weather is very un seasonable, normally Javea is very mild in winter, compared to UK, and spring, summer autumn, is beautiful, wear a high sun protection factor to protect your skin. The area is surrounded by hills,and our beloved Montgo, and very green, compared to arrid conditions in other parts of Spain. Happy house hunting, Javea side of the Montgo gets the better more protecected weather.
If you come to lie in Javea, you will learn to welcome the rain, which is very rare in these parts.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Brilliant - love your common sense approach!!!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Ha Ha !!!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

I understand what you are saying. After spending years of staying south of Alicante, round to Marbella, we would like to live in an area that is a little greener, but still gets good weather - hence Javea. No doubt if we are successful in our move, when it does rain I shall be dancing in it in the garden!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Dancing in the garden heh! You will need to be jumping in a cooler pool afterwards.
When you come to Javea the end of next week, the forecast is so far still cool-to bloomin cold if you are used to Spain. Our hills and mountains are still green and beautiful, and the natural plants of the area are starting to flower. The sea may be a bit wavy, and fit for surfers at the moment, but they are great to watch, in summer the sea is like a mill pond.
Many parts to Javea, the Arenal -sandy beach area, the Port- pebble beach and boats, the old town, each area has its charms, as does the surrounding little villages which come under Javea council.
We have a wide array of different styles of lovely supermarkets, even an overseas branch of Iceland
There are lots of restaurants and smaller shops all over Javea. We feel privileged to live here, with such lovely new friends, including Spanish, Dutch, German, Nepalese, Chinese, Philippine, and some British ones. The community spirit is great when you get involved, and there is plenty of pass times to keep you from being bored.
We are one hour from Alicante airport, and about one and a quarter hours from Valencia, so have a choice which we travel from.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I keep hearing about this "beloved Montgo" and expected it to be something quite outstanding, but it's only a piddly little bump of 753 m. We live at 723m and we aren't even at the top of anything and only part way up a 1000m plus bump. Around us are many over 1200m even up to 1700m (about 5,600 ft).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I keep hearing about this "beloved Montgo" and expected it to be something quite outstanding, but it's only a piddly little bump of 753 m. We live at 723m and we aren't even at the top of anything and only part way up a 1000m plus bump. Around us are many over 1200m even up to 1700m (about 5,600 ft).



anyone who loves Jávea & Denia will tell you that Montgó has a strange & special aura & mystique about it

no-one knows why - it just does


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> anyone who loves Jávea & Denia will tell you that Montgó has a strange & special aura & mystique about it
> 
> no-one knows why - it just does


I think we love it, and live on part of it, because of the micro climate around the Montgo, also it is known as the 'sleeping elephant' because it does look like an elephant laying down from the distance,we live almost under the eye of the Montgo. The mountain looks beautiful in different lights, and when the sun rises or sets, can look stunning.
I think predecessors of Spanish people also found some attraction to our adopted mountain, because caves and pre historic paintings have been found in the caves, plus tools made of Flint. All the relics found are in the museum, and occasionally there is more archeological investigations.
Nasty Franco's army also pushed men,who didn't agree with him, off the top of the Montgo, there is a large crucifix on the top to honor those who died.
Montgo area is a national park, many walkers and climbers love to walk up there, admire the local flora and Forna, I am afraid I admire our mountain from the foot of it, I have no head for height, nor the stamina to climb mountains.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

*Weather in Javea*

Hi
Following the thread from Fergie - many thanks for the information.
On our move, we will want to get involved with the community and I am hoping our skills and experience will contribute to local life. I have been looking at u3a and other social activities. I am working four days a week teaching at present, but look forward to being able to spend more time on other activities! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Gazeebo said:


> Hi
> Following the thread from Fergie - many thanks for the information.
> On our move, we will want to get involved with the community and I am hoping our skills and experience will contribute to local life. I have been looking at u3a and other social activities. I am working four days a week teaching at present, but look forward to being able to spend more time on other activities! :fingerscrossed:


If you come to live in the Montgo area there is a MONTGO residents association


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> I keep hearing about this "beloved Montgo" and expected it to be something quite outstanding, but it's only a piddly little bump of 753 m. We live at 723m and we aren't even at the top of anything and only part way up a 1000m plus bump. Around us are many over 1200m even up to 1700m (about 5,600 ft).


Live opposite Maroma at 2063 m now completely covered in snow, beautiful to look at!!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> I keep hearing about this "beloved Montgo" and expected it to be something quite outstanding, but it's only a piddly little bump of 753 m. We live at 723m and we aren't even at the top of anything and only part way up a 1000m plus bump. Around us are many over 1200m even up to 1700m (about 5,600 ft).


Size doesn't matter!

Especially when the mountain is next to the sea so it's height above sea level isn't given a head start by the surrounding terrain.

The Picos de Europa aren't that high above sea level either but they still look the business.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Chopera said:


> Size doesn't matter!
> 
> Especially when the mountain is next to the sea so it's height above sea level isn't given a head start by the surrounding terrain.
> 
> The Picos de Europa aren't that high above sea level either but they still look the business.


but height does matter especially when the climate varies with height as well as with latitude and bumps and dips create micro-climates.


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

fergie said:


> I think we love it, and live on part of it, because of the micro climate around the Montgo, also it is known as the 'sleeping elephant' because it does look like an elephant laying down from the distance,we live almost under the eye of the Montgo. The mountain looks beautiful in different lights, and when the sun rises or sets, can look stunning.
> I think predecessors of Spanish people also found some attraction to our adopted mountain, because caves and pre historic paintings have been found in the caves, plus tools made of Flint. All the relics found are in the museum, and occasionally there is more archeological investigations.
> Nasty Franco's army also pushed men,who didn't agree with him, off the top of the Montgo, there is a large crucifix on the top to honor those who died.
> Montgo area is a national park, many walkers and climbers love to walk up there, admire the local flora and Forna, I am afraid I admire our mountain from the foot of it, I have no head for height, nor the stamina to climb mountains.


Used to love my Denia apartment overlooking Montgo. Miss it muchly.


----------

